# Homocysteine and stillbirth?



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I got the results back from the perinatologist. Everything was normal or negative. He did say that my homocysteine level, while normal for a "regular person" (11 - anything under 13 is considered "normal") wasn't what he'd like for a TTC person... so he prescribed Folgard. Basically, it's folic acid, B6 and B12. He said he didn't think the homocysteine level had anything to do with William's death, but he couldn't rule it out for sure.

Then I came across this study:

*The researchers found that women with the highest levels of homocysteine (greater than 10.7 micromol/L) had an adjusted risk for preeclampsia (pregnancy-related hypertension) which was 38 per cent higher than the risk among the women with the lowest levels of homocysteine (3.6-7.5 micromol/L). The risk of giving birth to a very low birth weight baby (weight less than 1500 grams) was 101 per cent higher among high homocysteine women and the risk of stillbirth 103 per cent higher.*

So is a homocysteine level variable? Is it like thyroid - can the lab test look normal, but you still not really feel well and still have symptoms?

Anyone have any experience with homocysteine, pregnancy and stillbirth?


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

This is ridiculous, cause I feel like I should know.. but.. I tested postive for heterozygous? (crap, I don't evn know if that's the right one.. I will blame prego brain!) anyway, whatever the more common of the two is, is what I tested positive for.. so then they tested the homocystiene levels and they were normal (but they didn't tell me the number) They never suggested that I take anything else and I've never thought to much about it. Just figured, it's normal, all it good.. but now I'm wondering if I should have looked into things more? I guess with Dresden, I just understood immediately that I'd never know why he died and in some strange way I felt comforted by that.. the doctor thought I was odd for thinking that, but I knew it wouldn't help me to know that my body was the reason my son died. On the other hand, being pregnant again it would be nice to know the chances of it happening again, ya know? I think I'll write down to ask my doc what the homocysteine levels were.. They actually never told me ANY numbers and I didn't really think to ask. Maybe now I will.. but I don't know if taking extra stuff would do any good at this point?


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

OH the other thing that stands out for me at the MFM appt I had in November is the doctor telling me that she wasn't going to run blood tests because people who have blood problems have SMALL babies.. and Dresden was 8lbs 1oz at 39 weeks. But then she talked it over with another doc who said run the blood anyway, because we want to cover everything!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

Dawn, I've been thinking about you all day today, picturing you waiting for your test results. I don't know a single thing about this but I just wanted to give you some (((hugs))). I hope you get some answers.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMR* 
This is ridiculous, cause I feel like I should know.. but.. I tested postive for heterozygous? (crap, I don't evn know if that's the right one.. I will blame prego brain!) anyway, whatever the more common of the two is, is what I tested positive for.. so then they tested the homocystiene levels and they were normal (but they didn't tell me the number) They never suggested that I take anything else and I've never thought to much about it. Just figured, it's normal, all it good.. but now I'm wondering if I should have looked into things more?

*Shannon* - From what I've been able to understand, the peri said there's no point checking for the MTHFR gene mutation (am I the only one who sees that abbreviation and things obscene things?







) if they get a fasting homocysteine, because by itself the mutation isn't a danger, it's only the high homocysteine levels that can accompany it that's the problem. So they did the homocysteine, and it came back, like I said, not high (11) but too high for TTC - he thought it would be better safe than sorry, I guess. (Which makes sense) All the other clotting disorders (Factor V, etc) were all negative, though.

So it sounds to me like they went they other way with you - they checked for the gene, THEN checked the homocysteine levels and found your levels were fine, so no worries.

*Christie*, thanks...


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Dawn.. and yes MTHFR TOTALLY OBSCENE to me too.. but I can usually find obsenities in most things!







That's an easy one though. I looked through my old blog stuff yesterday to see if I put anything about the results and aside from saying that MTHFR looked like mother f'er! hehe There wasn't really any info... I"m sure I did some amount of research on it then, but have forgotten it all. I do remember that 40% of people have the MTHFR mutation, which made me think that it didn't seem like much of a mutation! Anyway, after that came back they had me come in for a fasting blood draw - seems like they should have just done it in the first place! And now I'm thinking that someone called me and I wrote down some numbers.. but who knows where they are? I looked through Dresden's stuff, and nothing in there.

Oh, I do remember something else though.. my insurance company didn't want to cover the homocystiene test!! Why?? Because I haven't had multiple losses!!!! WHAT?!! I wrote them a nasty email telling them since when are 2 - 4 week losses more important than a full term one!!? Sorry, I didnt have a miscarriage AND stillbirth!! JEEZE! I think the hospital covered it because I never got another bill..I hate insurance companies!


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I think that it just means that you would be more prone to high blood pressure which can lead to low birth weight. did you have hbp?


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cuddlebaby* 
I think that it just means that you would be more prone to high blood pressure which can lead to low birth weight. did you have hbp?

Nope. My BP has always been good. *knocking fervently on wood!*


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MI_Dawn* 
*Shannon* - From what I've been able to understand, the peri said there's no point checking for the MTHFR gene mutation

The MTHFR gene/mutation will dictate which form of folate/folic acid is right for your body, however, and which will reduce homocysteine. If you have the mutation that makes it harder for you to utilize folic acid, you would need folate instead. There are/have been a bunch of discussions on MTHFR/methylation in the allergy forum that you might find useful.

For your original question - it is variable, and can become high from eating lots of red meat, and when your methylation cycle isn't keeping up. It does relate to midline defects at least - tight labial frenum (and the gap in front teeth caused by it) most commonly, but that is as far as my knowledge extends.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xekomaya* 
The MTHFR gene/mutation will dictate which form of folate/folic acid is right for your body, however, and which will reduce homocysteine. If you have the mutation that makes it harder for you to utilize folic acid, you would need folate instead. There are/have been a bunch of discussions on MTHFR/methylation in the allergy forum that you might find useful.

Ah that's interesting. You just gave me a reason to call the doc!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I have 2 mutations of MTHFR, I have the A and C alleles and that makes it easier for your blood to clot if your homocysteine levels are high. Anything over 11 in a person with MTHFR needs to be lowered through folic acid supplementation, the recommended dose is
4 mg/day. I also took folgard for a while and I take a baby aspirin every day.

If your homocysteine level was high, you have a much greater risk of getting a clot/clots in the placenta. My homocystenine level was 5.5 and my son's placenta still had clots in it (and I was on blood thinners). If I had not delivered him the day he was born, he would have died in utero. He had 3 clots in his placenta.

Were you checked for antiphospholipid syndrome and lupus anticoagulant? With MTHFR, these can be a real problem.

Babies of mothers with MTHFR sometimes have IUGR due to the clots in the placenta. My babies generally get checked for this at my 20 wk u/s.

Also, if someone wants their homocysyeine level checked, your general practioner can order it and just write medically necessary. I get mine checked at least 1x a year whether I am pg, TTC or not.

Take care,

Jen, mama to my 3







, 4 angels and a wee one joining us 08/09!


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Were you checked for antiphospholipid syndrome and lupus anticoagulant? With MTHFR, these can be a real problem.

Babies of mothers with MTHFR sometimes have IUGR due to the clots in the placenta. My babies generally get checked for this at my 20 wk u/s.

Also, if someone wants their homocysyeine level checked, your general practioner can order it and just write medically necessary. I get mine checked at least 1x a year whether I am pg, TTC or not.

Jen, thank you!!

I was checked for both of those, but they came back negative. I'm thinking, though, I need to be checked for MTHFR mutations, regardless. I'm gonna call the doc and tell him so.

I'm having my levels checked again in 6 weeks to see if the Folgard and baby aspirin are working... *crossing fingers*

William was 5lbs 4oz at 39 weeks, so it sounds like it's quite possible his size and his death was caused by a homocysteine level of 11 ... and who knows, maybe it was higher while I was pg, they didn't do that test at the time. The peri did say there were signs of clotting in the placenta (which I didn't know...)


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Dawn, were your other babies similar size to William? Or was he much smaller? Not that it really means anything, but it seems like usually siblings weigh similar at birth, right?


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMR* 
Dawn, were your other babies similar size to William? Or was he much smaller? Not that it really means anything, but it seems like usually siblings weigh similar at birth, right?

My first two babies were 7lb 6oz and 7lb 11oz... I had them when I was 20 and 23...

My third baby, new husband, was 5lbs even at 39 weeks. And I was 31.
My fourth baby was 9lb 6oz at 39 weeks - no sign of GD, either. I was 32.
William was 5lbs 4oz and I was 39.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

thinking of you


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm coming to this a bit late, but I had nearly the same results as you. I got tested for all the clotting disorders including MTHFR and all were negative. I did have a high homocysteine however (13). My doctor, who is just a family doc, recommended the B vitamins and baby aspirin for my cardiac health but drew no correlation to my loss. I did a bunch more internet research at the time & found a few studies (that I can't remember where they are) that suggested that some perinatologist & MFMs find high homocysteine to be a warning sign when looking at pregnancy loss. The homocysteine itself isn't the problem, but it is an indication that something else isn't right. This 'something else' is usually one of the tested-for clotting factors but (as we all know) pregnancy loss is this vast unknown world for medical science & so the high homocysteine could also be warning of something that doctors don't yet understand. I have a significant family history of cardiac/clotting/high cholesterol issues & I strongly believe that these played a role in my loss.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expatmommy* 
I have a significant family history of cardiac/clotting/high cholesterol issues & I strongly believe that these played a role in my loss.

Yeah, I do too... at least the cardiac/cholesterol issue.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually think that as women age, these same issues have a greater impact on pregnancy loss. I wish someone somewhere with the knowledge and the money would do some credible research about it.


----------

